

If Xerox PARC Invented the PC, Google Invented the Internet - snitzr
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/google-as-xerox-parc/all/

======
robyates
Don't be fooled by the title. This is quite a good article about some of
Google's early key engineers.

